

My friend survived major surgery - spiritplumber

My friend survived major surgery! I know nobody cares, I&#x27;m just super happy about it and will post this all over the place today. :)
======
codewritinfool
Here's a bunch of good wishes for your friend for a speedy recovery!

------
gechro
Glad to hear :) hope your friend has a speedy recovery!

------
sathis
Thats really good news. He must be proud to have a friend like you :)

------
ddp
Awesome news then!

